# June 20/21 available for Freeport or Galveston



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

Seasoned Fisherman. Own my own equipment can help with Fuel and CLEANING.

Looking for offshore out of Freeport or Galveston:dance:


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

8326931583


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

Guys Just an FYI I can Bay fish live, plastics, tops etc. I also am geared very well for Offshore. I fly fish but not so much in Texas


----------

